# Racing at Mikes 5/15/10



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

We will be having a club race this Saturday! the San Antonio race got moved due to the weather, so we should have a good turn out! Come on out and race!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be there!!! I want to race.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

jbranham50 said:


> I will be there!!! I want to race.


I'm there. Better bring your A game hoto ha ha ha.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

when did the SA race get moved to?

races start at 6PM as usual?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

July 10th...
races start at 6 unless there's a change.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry about that we will start at 6pm!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

count me in


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> I'm there. Better bring your A game hoto ha ha ha.


Where are the races, what town, what building, area, never been before.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The races will be at Mikes Hobby Shop in Porter!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

If you've never been to mikes map quest it...21768 E knox dr Porter tx 77365.

Someone needs to bring a fast 1/8 Ebuggy and pop my bubble this Mugen has me feeling Jason Branham FAST..lol


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

u crazy!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> u crazy!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be there.......see you guys Saturday


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

You guys have a plan to keep the water off the west side of the track when it rains this weekend?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how long with the buggy mains be? need to choose a battery.........


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Someone needs to bring a fast 1/8 Ebuggy and pop my bubble this Mugen has me feeling Jason Branham FAST..lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Someone needs to bring a fast 1/8 Ebuggy and pop my bubble this Mugen has me feeling Jason Branham FAST..lol


What motor/esc/gearing are you running?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

B4Maz said:


>


Freaking Awesome!!! Serious Rep Power for that one!


----------



## bjm2978 (May 14, 2007)

I will be there. Don't think it's going to rain Sat. And Phil bought the elec. conversion kit for my Mugen you going down.lol YEAH RIGHT


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Is it going to be a 50/50 or just a normal race?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kaotickc said:


> Is it going to be a 50/50 or just a normal race?


Just a club race..



B4Maz said:


> What motor/esc/gearing are you running?


I'm running the 1900 tekin.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Get the tarps out...EEK!

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...num_stns_min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Sign up will close at 5:00, Drivers meeting at 5:30 Races start at 6:00pm, sign up will be in the hobbyshop!!!!! We will remind everyone through out the day to sign up, but it is you the racer that should make shure you get to race!!!! It is raining but the rain is coming straight down and from the south, the far end of the track should be fine!!! See evryone tomorow for some good racing!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> Get the tarps out...EEK!
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...num_stns_min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999


It will be alright..lol
Got my jammin all ready for ya. (Insert evil smile here)


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Can we call you JamminBig Phill?:biggrin:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Can we call you JamminBig Phill?:biggrin:


Ummm nope. How about Big bad bootie daddy?


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

This Mugen thing is getin to ya bro! lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> This Mugen thing is getin to ya bro! lol


You Think so. lol


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Or is it that your geeting better at Madden???:mpd: What time are geeting to the track?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Or is it that your geeting better at Madden???:mpd: What time are geeting to the track?


I'm shooting for 9..


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Phil is now part of the mugen mafia :biggrin:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

O no! Here it comes!!!! Im gonna get jumped!!! by the Mugenites!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

how bad is the track this morning?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> O no! Here it comes!!!! Im gonna get jumped!!! by the Mugenites!!!!


Dont feed em after midnight. They will start to multiply again and become more evil.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

68 entries last night! Nice!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Yea, it was a good race and good turnout.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

I want to thank everyone that came out last night, we had 68 entrants and alot of good racing. Hope everyone had a safe trip home! Congrats to the winners! Until Next time!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Da*n good racing Saturday night...congrats to Larry, I tried to hang in the 4x4 main but just couldn't put it together...way to represent though, Jammin 1-2!

I think Rodger and I traded positions at least 4 times...good stuff!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Great racing!
The electric class is getting faster all the time. Had fun with the Nitro too! I need a more run time with it though. I took Mark out in pit lane! Not use to going thru there yet. Sorry about that Mark.
Can someone start posting the results from our club races?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Earl, 

I've always noticed that when it's SUPER DAMP outside like it was Saturday (especially at night) that my fuel conspumption was always pretty poor. I would think it will be better on a normal day. 

Also, you might try leaning out your bottom end a little bit.......it was really rich. You could get more power, and a little better run-time. Don't be afraid to bring the temps up to about 250 on that motor. Your's was less than 200 when I temp'd it at the end of your b-main.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Man I had a great time Satuday! Thanks for to everyone who came out, especialy the SA and A-Town crews. I wish we did more racing like that on Saturdays.

Earl, Congrats on making the main with the gas/man buggy...lol. Glad to see you giving it a shot.

Courtney, So I need to find the resturant Coconuts? Where else might you recomend?

Phil, that would be pretty cool if you could start posting the results for thoes who would like to see them.

Ok so now I'm packing for the cruise next week so the next couple of weekends are out for me (good luck to thoes headed up to HARC and to Indy the following weekend) but I see June is pretty wide open, ?, so we should atleast get a couple of good Saturday night races in for some good practice.

What do you say? Atleast it would give Earl a chance to work on thoes Nitro/man skillzzz! lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and Mark I've got Tol working on some more LOFT stickers, one roll for you for Saturday's peformance and one roll for me to keep for future prformances. LOL!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Courtney, Thanks for the help. Yep, I did not realize how much the humidity was going to affect my motor. I will lean it a little more next time.

Jason, Watch out, couple of more months of practice with my Nitro/man car and you will have a fight on your hands! Ha! Ha!


----------

